# Beware of SOME personal training



## Zujitsuka (Aug 24, 2005)

Some would say that I'm shooting myself in the foot by sharing this article with you all being that I'm a fitness trainer.  The truth is the truth though and it needs to be told.  I take being a fitness trainer very seriously but the the exam I had to take to get certified was kind of a joke.  Anybody out-of-shape person could've passed the written exam.  It was an open book online test for goodness sake.

Anyway, check out this article,Muscle Malpractice:  An Exercise in Insanity


----------



## rmclain (Aug 24, 2005)

Not all personal trainer education seems to be equal.  Sorry to read that many unqualified trainers are out there.

I studied for a basic entry-level personal trainer certification.  I had to attend 6 weeks of classes on a Sunday (four hours lecture on physiology, biomechanics, nutrition, etc.) , lunch break, then four hours of hands-on instruction in the weight room and gym).  The 6th class was the written exam (in a classroom), then a hands-on graded evaluation while working with a partner that acted as a hypothetical client with certain conditions in the weight room.  We had to have a current CPR certification.  The test results were sent to the HQ for review, and they mailed our pass/fail results about 4 weeks later.

I've been weight training and keeping up with health articles and education for years, and was pleasantly surprised by how much I learned from the class. 

R. McLain


----------



## Marginal (Aug 26, 2005)

Ouch. Didn't know it was possible to work yourself to a muscular soup like that.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2005)

Professionalization is a long process. Physicians, as a group, were riddled with quacks in the 19th century. They toughened their standards _way_ up, and with it their prestige and income.


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 5, 2005)

I have an aquantance that is a retired sports doctor and naturapath. He informed me that himself and every other sports doctor and naturapath he ever met in Cali were and are frauds.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 5, 2005)

just goes to show, too much of a good thing can be a bad thing :idunno:


----------



## searcher (Sep 13, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> just goes to show, too much of a good thing can be a bad thing :idunno:


Bingo!!!!


----------



## 40+TKDLee (Oct 3, 2005)

rmclain said:
			
		

> Not all personal trainer education seems to be equal. Sorry to read that many unqualified trainers are out there.
> 
> I studied for a basic entry-level personal trainer certification. I had to attend 6 weeks of classes on a Sunday (four hours lecture on physiology, biomechanics, nutrition, etc.) , lunch break, then four hours of hands-on instruction in the weight room and gym). The 6th class was the written exam (in a classroom), then a hands-on graded evaluation while working with a partner that acted as a hypothetical client with certain conditions in the weight room. We had to have a current CPR certification. The test results were sent to the HQ for review, and they mailed our pass/fail results about 4 weeks later.
> 
> ...


That sounds like the W.I.T.S. program I am looking into for early next year.  How did you like the training?


----------



## rmclain (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, it was W.I.T.S..  This was offered through the UT-Arlington continuing education department.

Our instructor was a faculty lecturer from UNT, I believe.  He is finishing his Ph. D in biomechanics soon. He did a good job of lecturing and answering questions.  I think a good instructor makes all the difference in any class taken.

The material we covered was very detailed and thorough.  The instructor covered more than was required for the exam, and I found myself studying in much of my spare time during those 6 weeks.  I really appreciate the course being 1/2 lecture and 1/2 hands-on training.

R. McLain


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 3, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> I have an aquantance that is a retired sports doctor and naturapath. He informed me that himself and every other sports doctor and naturapath he ever met in Cali were and are frauds.


Unfortunately, as a chiropractor, I feel this way about my peers. Probably more than 90% of the guys I see in the phone book are out for bucks, not results, and will pull you along as long as the insurance covers or the cash holds up.

Fortunately, not all Chiros or Trainers are quacks. There are professional organizations that hold higher standards, including the CSCS cert guys and ACSM. To give you an idea of it, there are some health and fitness training mags that don't care if you're a doctor; they only care if you're CSCS certified...then, they'll consider your submission.

Too bad the standards aren't higher for other fields on the edge.

Buyer beware,

Dave


----------



## 40+TKDLee (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mantis (Oct 3, 2005)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Some would say that I'm shooting myself in the foot by sharing this article with you all being that I'm a fitness trainer. The truth is the truth though and it needs to be told. I take being a fitness trainer very seriously but the the exam I had to take to get certified was kind of a joke. Anybody out-of-shape person could've passed the written exam. It was an open book online test for goodness sake.
> 
> Anyway, check out this article,Muscle Malpractice:  An Exercise in Insanity


 i dont care if they're not fit.. do they know how to make me fit?
 or are you saying they have nothing to do with training and fitness? that would be sad.. but i mean if u hire a personal trainer that has nothing to do with it the customers will probably figure that out pretty soon, right?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 3, 2005)

"Replace fitness trainer" with "Martial Arts Instructor" and the article still works...

 Same for any other physical activity...


----------



## Sarah (Oct 3, 2005)

So the guy says he didnt know what his limit was....wouldnt he get a clue whan it started hurting and burning?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 28, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> So the guy says he didnt know what his limit was....wouldnt he get a clue whan it started hurting and burning?


 
I'm mostly surprised that when he did feel that, he didn't stop, take two weeks off...then quit.  That seems to be a common reaction to first encounters.


----------

